# 2015 vs 2016 Allez Smartweld/DSW



## dton13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any differences between these two model year Allez's? The high end non-Sworks versions. 

Are the forks both the same weight/modulus carbon? 2016 specifically says it's the same as the S Works model. 2015 didn't.

Is the frame the same? Weight improvements?

Reason I'm asking is when I look at the geo chart for the 52cm, there seems to be a couple mm differences in TT and stack. Not sure if that's just a revision to the way the frame was measured or indicative of a slightly revised frame. 

Thanks!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Good catch... I just put a post in on SBCU, asking.


----------



## dton13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Much appreciated. Please keep me posted!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

So.. Mark Cote from Specialized responded last night and he said, "The Sprint frames all have the S-Works Tarmac fork." Obviously, he's referring to the Alez, Sprint which wasn't what I asked about or what you're referencing... I'm assuming he made a mistake and perhaps its evidence that a mistake was made in the copy for the non-sprint Allez expert and comp models.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

OK... I asked Mark to clarify and this was his response.

"Apologies - the FEATURES page is incorrect on the website (I will get it corrected - thank you for catching this). 

The spec page is correct. The non-sprint DSW models have monocoque FACT Carbon forks on them - the same as on our SL4 frames, however not S-Works. The Elite utilizes an alloy steerer with carbon crown and legs."


----------



## dton13 (Jul 15, 2013)

That makes sense. Okay so I'll take it that 2015 and 2016 frame/fork in non-sprint or s works are basically the same.

Since we're on the topic of corrections, you can tell him that the standover numbers in the geo charts are also wonky.

Thanks again TricrossRich


----------



## JOJO89 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## JOJO89 (Jan 2, 2021)

JOJO89 said:


> View attachment 478098





dton13 said:


> That makes sense. Okay so I'll take it that 2015 and 2016 frame/fork in non-sprint or s works are basically the same.
> 
> Since we're on the topic of corrections, you can tell him that the standover numbers in the geo charts are also wonky.
> 
> Thanks again TricrossRich


this is my bike,8.40kg,with good wheels,this bike is seriosly race mashine,mazbe with ultegra 8.20kg,nice,very nice )))


----------

